# Input please.....pos and neg....



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Hey guys.....looking to POSSIBLY get some rims.....AGAIN....

SO...I did a little editing(thanks to ebay and tirerack.com)....

what do ya think......


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

BTW - they are Motegi mr12's.....IF, and that's a big if, I get them, I thought about doing the projectors and corners the same color. 

AGAIN....thoughts?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Looks good enough for me...very unique man! sorta like a Subaru Impreza type rim color  but definitely good :thumbup:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

what r those? 15's? i would go with 16"s personally but that color does look pretty fresh.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

They look good....:banana:


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Just my stinkin' opinion but, but that gold color screams the '80s when the "gold package" was all the rage, esp. Camrys.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Centurion said:


> *Just my stinkin' opinion but, but that gold color screams the '80s when the "gold package" was all the rage, esp. Camrys. *


Isnt it about time we brought the 80's back??
The Rims look good and the color compliments the black on the car...or is it vice versa?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *what r those? 15's? i would go with 16"s personally but that color does look pretty fresh. *


 ACTUALLY.....they are about 15% the size of the picture that I used from ebay.......don't really know the size......they are similar size to the stock SE-R rims.....15?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I dont like them to be honest with you, I'ld go with a dark color wheel (black) on a black car... but make sure if you do go black go 17" because otherwise they look like steelies... I guess they could be worse, but I like your car how it is and I dont understand why you'ld go from 16 - 15... also why not drop the car (it need a good dropping) -James


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

black on gold looks tight.... very jdm i say go for it
no enough GOLD rims on this forum


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Exalta said:


> * sorta like a Subaru Impreza *


thats exactly what i was thinking.........the color is hard to pull off on a car, i think what makes it or breaks it is the type of rim....and that looks pretty clean

and if youre planning on going with a body kit, then damn, that'll look phat


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

OooO...can you afford Volk CE28's or TE37's??the Bronze/gold on those would look KILLAZ!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Only reason why I am going, well not the ONLY reason, is the price. $279 for a set. (DAMN!) And, I've had two sets of 16's and they are kinda harsh on the roads up here AND my back. 

15's are a little easier on me, and will give a little more cushioned ride.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Dryboy - I WOULD go with a dark wheel, but there is this awesome 200 around the area.........ever heard of WES?  Hell of a car, and I don't really want to copy what someone else has done.....especially when he is so close to me.

As for the drop......done it....several times.....never liked the ride....still working on that.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

the gold wheels are nice ons the black but the only prob i can see (not a big one) is the chrome trim on the car.....it doesnt mesh well with the gold wheels....my .02


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

tokyo extreme racer!!!!!! i'd even go with red/white, black/gold, or something with black, gloss or matte.


----------

